# Pastrami Beef Ribs... A second attempt.



## worktogthr (Jan 25, 2016)

A while back I tried to combine my two favorite smoked items, pastrami and beef ribs into one hand held masterpiece and it was an epic fail.  Here's that thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178333/pastrami-beef-ribs

The main issue with the first attempt was that the overall saltiness and pepperiness (definitely not a word) made them basically inedible.  My guess is that since they were individually sliced bones there was just too much of a very assertive rub and I used Pop's Brine with the full salt content (which I love for belly bacon, but in my opinion is too salty for pastrami).  It was a relatively inexpensive experiment so I didn't cry too much when I had to throw them in the garbage.

So now, I have found nestled deep in the back of my freezer a rack of short ribs and im going to take another crack at this!

So here are the characters:  
1 tablespoon of cure #1
3 tablespoons of pickling spice
1/3 cup of kosher salt
A whole mess of garlic
1 gallon of water













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 25, 2016






Mixed it all up and it looked like this:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 25, 2016






Peeled the membrane off the ribs:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 25, 2016






Some more photos of the ribs before they hit the curing brine:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 25, 2016






And in it goes:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 25, 2016






Now for some questions:

How long do you all think it needs in the brine to fully cure?  For corned beef @Pops6927recommends 10-20 days.  

Does how long you leave it in the brine really matter?  I have to travel Super Bowl weekend for work so there is a chance it might end up in the brine for closer to three weeks?  Or am I better off giving it only 5 or 6 days in the brine and smoking it this weekend.  

Well thanks for looking and for all of your help. 

-Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2016)

Lets see.   

Pops corned beef is a packer brisket I bet.    Ribs are alot thinner.

5-6 days might me long enough.   I wouldnt think but maybe?  I would inject if you go this route.

3 weeks?   I have done a bone in pork loin for 28 days.   Brine got ropy.   Needed to change it out.



If it was me.   Inject and go the 5-6 days.  

Sorry, not much help


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 25, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Lets see.
> 
> Pops corned beef is a packer brisket I bet.    Ribs are alot thinner.
> 
> ...



5-6 days was definitely my thought as well.  I'd like to try it this weekend but I wasn't sure.  Do you think injecting is a must?  I measured and no part of it is more than two inches.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> 5-6 days was definitely my thought as well.  I'd like to try it this weekend but I wasn't sure.  Do you think injecting is a must?  I measured and no part of it is more than two inches.



Injecting wont hurt.  Even at 2 inches 5-6 days is close.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 25, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Injecting wont hurt.  Even at 2 inches 5-6 days is close.



As far as safety is concerned I will be smoking them around 225-250 so they should get out of the danger zone in under 4 hours anyway.  Does it matter if they are under cured?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> As far as safety is concerned I will be smoking them around 225-250 so they should get out of the danger zone in under 4 hours anyway.  Does it matter if they are under cured?



Nope.  Doesnt matter if hot cooking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the outcome!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks so much for the help.  They will be on the smoker either Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah they restocked the popcorn 

I'll be back

Richie


----------



## donr (Jan 28, 2016)

In your first try you mentioned that the ribs were too salty.  I noticed this the first time I tried pastrami as well.  When cooking you have moisture that leaves the meat.  This will concentrate whatever flavor is in there (salt).  I suggest soaking the meat in ice water to help pull some of the out of the meat.  I soak store bought corned beef flats for about 12 hours, changing the water a couple of times.  I do this even if I'm just cooking it in a crock pot.

Don


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

donr said:


> In your first try you mentioned that the ribs were too salty.  I noticed this the first time I tried pastrami as well.  When cooking you have moisture that leaves the meat.  This will concentrate whatever flavor is in there (salt).  I suggest soaking the meat in ice water to help pull some of the out of the meat.  I soak store bought corned beef flats for about 12 hours, changing the water a couple of times.  I do this even if I'm just cooking it in a crock pot.
> 
> Don



I am probably going to take them out of the brine Friday, slice off a little piece for a fry test and proceed from there.  If it's too salty I will definitely soak it!  I did use the low salt version of the brine this time so I'm hoping it should work out just fine.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 29, 2016)

Pulled out of the cure today after about 5 days:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 29, 2016





Coated with some pastrami rub:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 29, 2016






Wrapped up and into the fridge until Sunday when I smoke them up.  Not sure which cooker yet but I am thinking the WSM.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2016)

:popcorn.   :cheers:

Use the mini.  Wait, you have a mini?


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 29, 2016)

c farmer said:


> :popcorn.   :cheers:
> 
> Use the mini.  Wait, you have a mini?



Hahaha I don't have a mini but I do have a smokey joe that rarely gets used...probably going to use the WSM18 because I might make some baby backs too


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2016)

Build a mini.:biggrin:


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 29, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Build a mini.:biggrin:



Would love to but my skill set when it comes to being handy is limited haha


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Would love to but my skill set when it comes to being handy is limited haha



Very easy to do.   Pm me if you want.


Now back on topic.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

So after a couple of days in the fridge they are in the MES with Cookin' Pellets Perfect Mix (Hickory, Apple, maple, and cherry).













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016






Got the MES running at about 240.  I will be back in a few hours!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

After 4 hours of smoke, time to wrap them up:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016






Probably wrap them for a couple of hours.  Be back later!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2016)

Those look GOOD!  I'll bet the flavor rocks.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Those look GOOD!  I'll bet the flavor rocks.



I can't wait!  Hope they taste as good as they look!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I can't wait!  Hope they taste as good as they look!



Seriously?  I'd have to at least sample it a bit!  :biggrin:


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

2nd time was a charm!  After about 8 hours at around 240 they were done.  













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016






And the bite...












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016






This was so much better than my first attempt.  Handheld pastrami...only way to describe it.  Really tender and juicy.  If you can find a nice meaty rack of beef ribs you gotta try this.  Thanks all for looking and for helping me improve this recipe!

-Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow.  That looks great.  Glad it worked out this time.

POINTS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks great! Now all you need to do is get the mustard, kraut, and rye on the pastrami pop! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2016)

Sure makes me hungry.......   I'd eat it....


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow.  That looks great.  Glad it worked out this time.
> 
> POINTS



Thanks so much for the points and thanks for your help along the way!  They may have been better if I cooked them on a mini though haha




dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! Now all you need to do is get the mustard, kraut, and rye on the pastrami pop!
> 
> 
> 
> POINTS!!!!



Thanks so much and thanks for the points. Haha I was thinking how I could incorporate Swiss cheese and mustard into this.


DaveOmak said:


> Sure makes me hungry.......   I'd eat it....



Thanks!  I'll overnight you some haha


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2016)

That sure does look good. Points

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 1, 2016)

tropics said:


> That sure does look good. Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks so much for the points Richie!  I had a lot of fun working on improving this from my last try.  Definitely making these again!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh yeah!  Those look wonderful!  The size of the ribs really shows how well they cured too.  I'll have to add this to my list of things to make!

Points for sure!


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow !!  that looks good,   a couple of my favorites all rolled into one  Great Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 1, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Oh yeah!  Those look wonderful!  The size of the ribs really shows how well they cured too.  I'll have to add this to my list of things to make!
> 
> Points for sure!


Thanks so much for the points and the kind words.  The short ribs really are meaty!  I am going to have to take a page out of your book and chop up the the lone leftover rib and make some hash out of it.


gary s said:


> Wow !!  that looks good,   a couple of my favorites all rolled into one  Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Gary!  Like you, these are two of my favorite smokes, beef ribs and pastramis so i figured this would be a fun way to combine them!


----------



## disco (Feb 2, 2016)

What a great thread. It has great qview, an interesting cooking method and a great result.

Thanks!

Points for a well done thread.

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 2, 2016)

Disco said:


> What a great thread. It has great qview, an interesting cooking method and a great result.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Disco!   Coming from someone who posts great pics, step by steps, and recipes, that means a lot!   As I sit here and eat my lunch and look at the forums I am already thinking what I can mess around with next.


----------



## disco (Feb 2, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much Disco!   Coming from someone who posts great pics, step by steps, and recipes, that means a lot!   As I sit here and eat my lunch and look at the forums I am already thinking what I can mess around with next.


Sigh, that is the sign of a major smoking addiction.


----------

